# NJ Explosion Evacuates Seaside Park Boardwalk Area At Jersey Shore



## Kraut783 (Sep 17, 2016)

The explosion involved at least one pipe bomb in a trash can at the time a Semper Five 5K race event - with 3,000 participants, many of them members of the armed services - was to be held for the U.S. Marines, according to authorities. The race was canceled.

That could have been a huge mess....the race was running late. Multiple devices found along route, but only one detonated....apparent on timer (?)

BREAKING: NJ Explosion Evacuates Seaside Park Boardwalk Area At Jersey Shore


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2016)

But wait! There's more! 



> An explosion rocked New York's Chelsea neighborhood Saturday night.
> 
> The explosion came just after 8:30 pm on 23rd Street between Sixth and Seventh Avenues, assistant commissioner for communication with the New York City Police Department J. Peter Donald tweeted.
> 
> ...


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2016)

No joining of the dots yet.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

I wonder if it was a random dumpster, or were they looking to bring more hardship to our unseeing citizens?  Given the extremists habit of hiding behind anything, women, children, mosques, etc., I expect they selected the target to cause the greatest anger. COWARDS!!


----------

